# Exit Northern Rock's CFO.....



## Guest106 (9 Jan 2009)

UK Government appointee and CFO with Northern Rock namely Ann Godbehere has decided to step aside from her post and leave the bank at the end of January.  Her initial appointment was only temporary but was extended to good effect as seems apparent.    She was an able dealer as seems to be acknowledged by Forbes Mag in their powerful ladies list where she finds inclusion in the '50 Most Influential Women' corner.  One to watch ?


----------

